# Coffee kiosk



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Coffee kiosk

Platform 10, Clapham Junction

United Kingdom

Yes - it surprised me as well, but the current winner of ?Tom?s fave coffee place in London? is a little kiosk on platform 10 at Clapham Junction station.

The pluses:

- It?s tastes great

- It?s fairtrade coffee

- It?s properly made (i.e. they didn?t just ...

More...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I used to visit this frequently when my train was delayed and stood facing this on an almost daily basis.

Their coffee was always superior to the main station's offerings, although it has been at least 18 months since I last travelled via Clapham Junction by train (I no longer live in the area...)


----------

